# Hello from Iowa, USA



## smiles (Oct 7, 2006)

My name is Pam and I am a 38 year old college student majoring in Biology. We have had a recent influx of Praying mantids here in Iowa and since I had not seen one since I left Washington State in my youth, I captured one. We are now great pals! His name is Twiggy. I believe he is a Chinese Mantid... at least that is all I have been able to find out from local sources. I have tons of questions to ask as soon as someone comes online......


----------



## Ian (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Pam! Nice to see you have found yourself a mantid...I would like to say the same myself, however living in the UK does have its limitation....


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey Smiles, welcome to the Forum  !!

Greets

Sven


----------

